# How to be a Skeleton & Cover It Up



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Two things I saw you might like. How to be a Skeleton has a video on Juxtapoz Magizine web page under" Erotic How to be a skeleton". Must see video ( don't let the erotic scare you it- art ) The second was on Boing Boing. I've seen the high heel shoes before but not the bikini. I think if you put both on it would be overkill. I can't believe I just wrote that. Enjoy.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

*Hope pics attached*

Don't know why the pics didn't attach, sorry


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That skeleton makeup is really neat!!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Kallie, 
Did you go to the site & see the video? The pics cool but the Video is really cool. I wish I knew how to attach the video. Glad you liked it.


----------



## AGhoulishOne (Sep 6, 2011)

For future reference, here's the page:

http://www.juxtapoz.com/Current/in-erotica-becoming-a-skeleton

EDIT - NSFW


----------



## memphis306 (Sep 26, 2010)

i could watch that video a few more times.lol. you should have put a NOT SAFE FOR WORK!!!!!! warning on it though.since i dont want to walk around butt naked,i go the more formal route


----------

